# yellow catapult equator bike



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

i'm looking into getting into downhill mountain biking and i found this yellow full suspension bike at a junk yard (the rear derailer was mangled) it say catapult and equator on it but what really struck my eye is that it has a full travel fork (not sure if that is the right term) you know the kind on trek sessions and stuff. i can't find any info on it on the net so i was wondering if you guys knew anything about it?


----------



## cdburch (Apr 25, 2007)

its junk. you will sink way more money into trying to make that bike usable tan you will just buying a decent used or new lower end bike.


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

well it's a given i'm gonna outfit it with shimano altus A20 hardware and when i can a fford it i'm gonna get a fox racing shock and maybe a new fork. but other than that what _really_ can go wrong with it?


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

like cdburch said, its just junk, is not worth putting any money into it at all.


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

Is it anything like this one?



Torch_racing said:


> what _really_ can go wrong with it?


How about it can snap and then you get hurt...

Honestly though you would spend the money to get a nice Fox Shock, or a new Fork when you can use that money to get a decent used complete bike? Feel free to do what you want if you are looking for something to do, but if you want to ride then I would put that thing back in the junk yard.


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

A Shimano Altus can hurt you too. I've seen one of those just blow up and end up in someones back wheel.

Although... I've seen an X0 do the same thing.


----------



## moshelove (Jun 8, 2005)

I like catapults and the equator which is... good. Yellow is a pretty aggressive color though which is...bad. So it's a tough call really. Fox shocks might even that out for you. Good luck!


----------



## cdburch (Apr 25, 2007)

no one is saying this to be mean. we have all been there and we all learned valuable lessons along the way. what you are asking is the equivalent of "hey i found an old chevette on the side of the road, think i can add some aftermarket parts and then race it in baja?"

its not only going to cost you way more in the long run, its dangerous too. that bike and the level of components you are talking about (altus) are NOT designed to be ridden on technical xc trails, much less actual downhill or freeride trails. there is a reason those kind of bikes have stickers on them saying "not intended for off road use" that reason is catastrophic failure resulting in serious injury or death. no joke.


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

Cantil3v3r said:


> Is it anything like this one?
> 
> How about it can snap and then you get hurt...
> 
> Honestly though you would spend the money to get a nice Fox Shock, or a new Fork when you can use that money to get a decent used complete bike? Feel free to do what you want if you are looking for something to do, but if you want to ride then I would put that thing back in the junk yard.


that's exactly the one. except it's a 21 speed rather than an 18


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

well it's gotta be better than my 80's girls pink and green murray


----------



## mjw (Feb 26, 2007)

Torch_racing said:


> that's exactly the one.


If you are going to ask a question, you should LISTEN to the answers you get.

It was in the dump for a reason!

It's a cheap bike. Wallmart Special.

Quality is not there. Put a nice fork on there that has any amount of travel and the stress on the headtube may break it, while you are riding.

And, you're not going to find a fox shock to fit that bike, nor will you find the shock fittings, to make a shock fit the frame. Won't happen!

And Altus gear is not trail worthy.

Take the money you would have put into this bike, and put it into a good used hardtail with front suspension.

If you don't have a bike other than this, sure, take it for a spin while you save but be freaking careful what you're doing. This was not meant to be ridden hard. Save your cash, and put it into something worthwhile.


----------



## cdburch (Apr 25, 2007)

do yourself a favor and stop wasting your money over and over on cheap bikes. save up a few hundred, get yourself a decent low end rigid 29er (ie redline monocog, d600 or d440) it will be far more reliable, ride better and just generally suck a whole lot less than the bikes you are trying to get by on.

links:
http://www.redlinebicycles.com/bikes/mtb/2010-monocog-29er
http://www.redlinebicycles.com/bikes/mtb/2010-d440
http://www.redlinebicycles.com/bikes/mtb/2010-d600


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

gotta be soft tail. unfortunatly that's when it gets expensive.


----------



## cdburch (Apr 25, 2007)

why does it NEED to have rear suspension? judging by the bikes you have i'm guessing that you wont be hitting the resorts anytime soon, and if you did you can rent. for xc riding a decent 29er running fairly low tire pressure will have all the suspension you need, with or without a suspension fork.


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

ok you guys wanna know the whole story? i've been into bmx for a while now and now my causin made the mistake of showing me red bull rampage and i can't help myself i want to get into mountain biking. so i don't know a whole lot about mountain biking so i'm gonna need yer guys help to pick out a good one that isn't gonna need constant repair. here are my criteria:
needs to be soft tail. 
no twist grips have to be trigger (i already have some of this hardware that i can install)
lots of rear travel.
low seat.


----------



## mjw (Feb 26, 2007)

Torch_racing said:


> gotta be soft tail. unfortunatly that's when it gets expensive.


Why "gotta be"?

By the sounds of it, you're fairly new at this.

Anyone who started riding, and I mean really riding, on a hardtail, will tell you that it was a good move. You'll earn a lot by doing so.

Buy a cheap full suspension, and you have more cheap moving parts, and more to break. As well, you'll get low suspension quality, whack leverage ratios, etc - it won't ride efficently, or well, and quite possible, you'll have LESS control over your bike due to the fact. And that's the exact opposite of the true point of a full suspension bike.

Snap into reality man. You're being an arse.


----------



## cdburch (Apr 25, 2007)

price range?

height/weight?

where will you be riding?


if you are near resorts, go rent first.


----------



## mjw (Feb 26, 2007)

That's one big oxymoron!

Cheap full suspension = a ton of work you'll end up doing, and you'll sink a lot of money. 

Lots of rear wheel travel is not going to help you, nor are any of your other qualifications. 

Dude. Get with it. 

If you want to learn to jump, BUY A FREAKING HARDTAIL. Single speed, or with just rear gearing. Keep it simple. Use it to learn!

When you can afford, make the jump to a full suspension! By then you'll have the skills to make the most of it.

Go buy a big bike now, and I'll bet it will turn you into a slouch. But that's outside your buget, by the sounds of it, anyway. 

You're not about to enter redbull rampage 2010 are you?


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

price range:closest to free as possible 
hight: 5'4"
weight:120lbs
minor curb hight bumps minor grade. roots and such but i want it to be able to handle hard lands because from years of bmx i don't love anything more than landing a major step up or step down.


----------



## mjw (Feb 26, 2007)

Torch_racing said:


> price range:closest to free as possible
> hight: 5'4"
> weight:120lbs
> minor curb hight bumps minor grade. roots and such but i want it to be able to handle hard lands because from years of bmx i don't love anything more than landing a major step up or step down.


Have you asked anyone over at Pinkbike.com yet?


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

best place to start at when asking for that kinda advice here.

How much cash to you have to splash or WANT to use on this ?

its not that everyone wants to knock you for trying, but as everyone said, do not waste good money on absolute pieces of crap.

I mean if your on a super tight budget, we all been there, and most saved up for a month extra, and ended up with a specialized Big Hit, its cheap reliable and is sure to be able to take anything within reason you can possible throw at it.

Im guessing your on a very low budget with your previous choices, so look for something like a big hit or yeti AS-X from around 2005-6 and you should be able to pick up a full bike deal with decent parts on it from around 400-600 bucks if you look hard enough and have some patience.


----------



## cdburch (Apr 25, 2007)

you dont need full suspension for that. you need skill and a decently built trail with good landings and transitions. you need a well built hardtail with slightly slack geometery. TONS of these bikes on the market anywhere from 3-500 used to several grand new. full suspension will add probably 700-1000 to the price.

judging from the bike in your profile and your thread asking about the chainline issues, i don't think you are ready to maintain/repair, much less build a real full suspension bike.


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

ok specialized big hit? so within reason like roots and boulders or within reason like virgin utah?


----------



## mjw (Feb 26, 2007)

DeanH said:


> best place to start at when asking for that kinda advice here.
> 
> How much cash to you have to splash or WANT to use on this ?
> 
> ...


ASX for 400-600? Dang! Where have I been?
I LOVED my old ASX


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

i've advanced far from that epic POS. i know what i'm doing when it comes to bmx bikes and i sorta know on mtbs but yah that beast is dismantled.


----------



## mjw (Feb 26, 2007)

Torch_racing said:


> i've advanced far from that epic POS. i know what i'm doing when it comes to bmx bikes and i sorta know on mtbs but yah that beast is dismantled.


As in Big Hits have been used in Rampage in the past.


----------



## cdburch (Apr 25, 2007)

seriously man, a bike like this this is what you need for the riding you are talking about.

if you think the trail is too bumpy, you are probably sitting down. stop doing that.

https://2009.sebikes.com/Flyer/26-DJFlyer.aspx


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

i like the Big Hit now i'm gonna take a look the Yeti AS-X


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

cdburch said:


> seriously man, a bike like this this is what you need for the riding you are talking about.
> 
> if you think the trail is too bumpy, you are probably sitting down. stop doing that.
> 
> https://2009.sebikes.com/Flyer/26-DJFlyer.aspx


i already thought about that it's a little too close to bmx. i like the big hit. what are some more like that?


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

just an off topic question does anyone here know how they make double wall rims?


----------



## mjw (Feb 26, 2007)

I foresee this being moved to the Beginners Forum... 

The riding you see yourself doing, is not Downhill. For one.

I agree with the above...cdburch is right.


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

i would like to progress to downhill eventually so i would like somthing that i can use for minor DH courses when i move to california. you know so i can get the feel for it. you know what i pretty much want a bike that can do everything.

ps mjw what happened to your AS-X? cuz i'm lookin to buy


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

tbh, i only see the big hit as a viable option.

and you can still get even old models fixed/serviced.

There will be some raging deals on these out there, stick with that.


----------



## mjw (Feb 26, 2007)

5'4
120lbs

Do you want something that's gonna have huge travel, and weigh a ton...and probably kick your ass?

Or do you want something that you can control, whip around and really learn to ride?

If you want the latter...you need to start listenning!


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

DeanH said:


> tbh, i only see the big hit as a viable option.
> 
> and you can still get even old models fixed/serviced.
> 
> There will be some raging deals on these out there, stick with that.


can you point me in the correct direction toward any?


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Torch~~
I have been lurking on this thread since you started it. At first I thought it was just a troll post looking for flame. However, I see that you are somewhat dedicated to this "new" aspect of bike riding.

So......
I will start by agreeing 100% with the others posters here, and say toss that Equator in the trash. Or, make a shop stool or some wind chimes out of the frame. Believe me, there is not a single component on that bike worth salvaging if you are serious about getting into DH/FR.

So now,... you have a blank slate. You need to think about what type of riding you are going to do and how often. Sure, you want to be a pro DH racer doing mad drops at speed. Well, we all do in some way. But you need to think realistically about your choice here. From the sounds of it, you are only going to be able to afford one bike. So you need to make sure that bike is capable of handling what you have to ride everyday (not what you dream to ride). And from the sounds of that, I feel a simple, cheap hard tail is right up your alley. You think that a 26" hard tail is too much like BMX? Throw your leg around one and I bet you will be surprised.

I am rambling here, but you need to pay attention to the posters here that are offering help. Some may come off a bit harsh, you just got to deal with that. I feel no one is trying to lead you wrong here. It's just that when someone states they found a bike in the trash and want to know how to fix it up to rip DH/FR, you have to be a bit skeptical at their intentions.

Going forward, you need to know how much money you have to spend. What type of riding you do most. From there log onto www.pinkbike.com and search the hell out of the buy/sell section. You WILL find something, you may have to settle on something you are not 100% stoked on, but at least you will have a good foundation to start to "LEARN" how to ride DH/FR. And "LEARN" you will, trust me. Good luck in your hunt. If you need any specific question answered, feel free to PM me. (ohh.. I have no idea how they make double wall rims tho) 

-Don't outsmart your common sense~
~Sodak


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

i just found this big hit on ebay.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Specialized-Big-Hit-SPEC-Mountain-Bike-Disc-Brakes-/110543721052?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item19bceb525c


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Torch_racing said:


> i just found this big hit on ebay.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Specialized-Big-Hit-SPEC-Mountain-Bike-Disc-Brakes-/110543721052?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item19bceb525c


That is a damn good deal on an entry level fully. I think you may have just found you new bike. Now to think... you would have spent that much on a decent used fork for your Equator.... Nice find man.

**EDIT..
Click here to get an idea of the BIG hits on PB, price wise. 
http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/list/?q=big+hit&category=1&pmin=&pmax=&region=3


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

i also found the haro Shift R1 for 820.
is that decent?


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Haro bikes on PB. Search it up.....

http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/list/?q=haro&category=1&pmin=&pmax=&region=3


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

sodak06 said:


> That is a damn good deal on an entry level fully. I think you may have just found you new bike. Now to think... you would have spent that much on a decent used fork for your Equator.... Nice find man.
> 
> **EDIT..
> Click here to get an idea of the BIG hits on PB, price wise.
> http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/list/?q=big+hit&category=1&pmin=&pmax=&region=3


now the only question is how am i gonna get together $300 in 5 hours. ooh i feel a sitcom coming on. :lol:


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

i think i still will spend the $10 to get that junk bike just so i can say "i've owned 8 bikes" but i'm definatly not goin gto do anything with it. buy it for the tubes grips and the seat :lol:


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

mjw said:


> 5'4
> 120lbs
> 
> Do you want something that's gonna have huge travel, and weigh a ton...and probably kick your ass?
> ...


i great man once said "if you start out on a heavy bike and get good you will be amazing when you can afford a lighter bike" i can't remember who said that but it was on bmx-forum.


----------



## tuumbaq (Oct 6, 2005)

mjw said:


> Have you asked anyone over at Pinkbike.com yet?


LOL:thumbsup:


----------



## cdburch (Apr 25, 2007)

Torch_racing said:


> i think i still will spend the $10 to get that junk bike just so i can say "i've owned 8 bikes" but i'm definatly not goin gto do anything with it. buy it for the tubes grips and the seat :lol:


would still not be worth it...


----------



## Hesh to Steel (Oct 2, 2007)

I've gotta admit, threads like this are a guilty pleasure of mine.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Torch_racing said:


> just an off topic question does anyone here know how they make double wall rims?


They make one wall and then put another wall next to it.

(Sorry...couldn't resist I'm in construction  )


----------



## cdburch (Apr 25, 2007)

rims are extruded and then welded or pinned together.


----------



## spikey_korean (Aug 3, 2007)

all the money you save on that junk bike better be going toward a good insurance plan.


----------



## mountain_yj (May 18, 2009)

You are a stubborn little man and I regret reading this thread.


----------



## OUTsane(the original) (Oct 21, 2009)

mountain_yj said:


> You are a stubborn little man and I regret reading this thread.


I'm pretty sure he's a kid... OP, what are you 13-14?


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

i'm 16
and like i said i'm not gonna use the bike i'm just gonna use it for mediocre parts and tubing.
as soon as you guys said "walmart special" it hit home. i have ahad very bad experiances with walmart bikes


----------



## skaarman (Jun 24, 2009)

Torch 
i know exacly where your coming from with the whole BMX background. These guys are all right a 26" mtb feels completely different than a BMX mainly due to how the geometry of the bike positions your body, and how the amount of centripetal force that is produced by the larger wheels will make the bike feel more stable at higher speeds. Since your a smaller dude (as am i) a big bike tends to be more combersome than what your actually getting out of it. if your wanting to do step ups and doubles or anything of that nature a hard tail is going to suit you more since you get more "pop" out of it on lips, but if your heart is really set on a full suspension bike get a 5" "all mountain" set up. the 5" will be lighter and nimbler than a 7" or 8" bike, and if you stiffen up the rear shock a bit you will still get decent pop out of it for them doubles and step ups.


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

thank you. might you suggest one for me to look into? like i said i am new to the mountain biking scene so i need direction just like when i started bmx


----------



## skaarman (Jun 24, 2009)

Torch_racing said:


> thank you. might you suggest one for me to look into? like i said i am new to the mountain biking scene so i need direction just like when i started bmx


hardtail: pretty much anything the guys before suggested

Full Suspension: anything with 5 or 6 inches of travel with geometry that is suits your bmx

really go to every buy/sell place online and at your LBS and look for a used one.


----------



## cdburch (Apr 25, 2007)

if you really want full suspension and you want to be doing more dirt jumping and such, check out transition bikes. the double or the bottlerocket. or the covert for more trail/all mountain with a bit of freeride thrown in. any of those would be great for you and you can find them used complete for a good price if you look around.

http://www.transitionbikes.com/Bikes.cfm


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

thanks i like them. i'll check for them on pink bike.


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

i am in love with the bottle rocket. it's almost exactly like my vulture (DH bike i desighned to make when i start a company)


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Torch~ 
I think the Bottlerocket is a smidge out of your budget. It's a great bike, thats for sure. I love mine. However,.. after building my Bottlerocket up for freeride, I realized I wanted a lighter more nimble bike to ride when I am not around freeride stuff. I thought about it long and hard and decided I wanted a Transition Double. Well,.. money wasn't stuffing my pockets at the time, so I settled on a Jamis Parker frame online for $320. From there built it up with some spare parts laying around the garage. I did change out the rear shock though, it came with a Rockshox Bar. Anyway.. here is a picture of it. You may not want to run it single speed though. ~enjoy.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

since it's monday and I am stuck in the office, I will add another.

This is my NS Bytch. This is the type of hardtail I would suggest. This frame is rated for a 140mm fork, which is perfect for what you are talking about. I lowered this Pike to 110mm. When I had a 145mm Pike on there it was actually fun to ride trails on, now it is used for Urban adventures only. The Parker is used for DJ's, trails, some light FR. Both bikes are wicked fun to ride, and relatively cheap to build.


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

the jamis parker looks very similar to the bottle rocket (same suspension system anyways). i'm gonna look it up on pink bike.


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

what's yer bottle rocket look like?


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

sodak06 said:


> since it's monday and I am stuck in the office, I will add another.
> 
> This is my NS Bytch. This is the type of hardtail I would suggest. This frame is rated for a 140mm fork, which is perfect for what you are talking about. I lowered this Pike to 110mm. When I had a 145mm Pike on there it was actually fun to ride trails on, now it is used for Urban adventures only. The Parker is used for DJ's, trails, some light FR. Both bikes are wicked fun to ride, and relatively cheap to build.


a mate of mine who literally can not ride full sussers (crashes every turn, fails every jump, and is slow as on any thing else, but on a hardtail he kills it) has a ns bytch as well for his Dh bike, he has a 160mm manitou Travis sc (actually a relativity good fork for what he paid) nd even with that much travel the bike doesn't feel awkward with a too high front end or a too high BB, even feels pretty good for dj.

torch, don't over look long travel hardtails


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

this thread was surprisingly entertaining, thanks for all the lols.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

I should add one small thing, BMXers tend to be great MTB as they know how to manipulate the bike well. Do not drop BMX if you want to get good at this, practice both.

Also do not underestimate what big wheels can roll through.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

You could also look for an older kona stinky or a coiler, tough little 6" bikes that are cheap and fun as hell. 

They would also be about half the weight of an old big hit lol


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

CaveGiant said:


> I should add one small thing, BMXers tend to be great MTB as they know how to manipulate the bike well. Do not drop BMX if you want to get good at this, practice both.
> 
> Also do not underestimate what big wheels can roll through.


oh yah i'm never gonna stop bmx. and i have rode mtbs before. the big wheels are wht make them roll over so much larger terrain without as much bumpiness.


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

i'm looking into the specialized p. all mountain (i know i wanted a hard tail but how can you beat $590) is it good for that price? do you think it will last for what i'm doing?


----------



## skaarman (Jun 24, 2009)

My younger brother rides an older model of one of the specialized P series bikes...the thing is damn need indestructible and light, he can rides everything i do but i have a 6" travel bike. As for the price i think my brother only payed like $300, i dont know what year or the componets really.

Check the MSRP on the exact bike year and all, and if any components are upgraded.


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

it's brand new


----------



## skaarman (Jun 24, 2009)

post link to it, or the closest thing you can find


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?sid=10P.AllMTN&eid=4348&menuItemId=9252


----------



## skaarman (Jun 24, 2009)

looks like a nice starter bike...i think you would be better off buying a used Dirtjumper that isnt a single speed

here are two good deals on pinkbike

http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/659935/

http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/659513/

i say a dirtjumper because the geometry is kinda like in the middle ground of a BMX bike and Free ride bike


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Torch_racing said:


> what's yer bottle rocket look like?


Torch~
I do not have a real good picture of the Bottlerocket solo. Here is a picture of it sitting next to my Diablo. But i do have one cool picture my buddy took of my bottlerocket while fine tuning his new camera. It shows the suspension clearly. I do agree that the suspension is similar to the Parker, which was one of my selling points. However, I feel like I am blowing up your thread with pictures of my bikes. lol.. Remember man, there are soo many options out there. You don't have to be quick to settle on your "dream" rig. Get yourself something cheap, used, and sufficient for the type of riding you are going to start out on. Then save your dough and get yourself something you really want. You never know, you may not even like DH/FR after your first big crash. I have seen a guy or two never return to the trails after their first big spill. Good luck~


----------



## mountain_yj (May 18, 2009)

Now that you're open to ideas, look into a kona bass (also known as a cowen back in the day). Good for jumping but can still do some trail riding and light freeride. Similar to the Cove hooker and transition double only much cheaper. Might be able to find one used reasoably.


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

sodak06 said:


> Torch~
> I do not have a real good picture of the Bottlerocket solo. Here is a picture of it sitting next to my Diablo. But i do have one cool picture my buddy took of my bottlerocket while fine tuning his new camera. It shows the suspension clearly. I do agree that the suspension is similar to the Parker, which was one of my selling points. However, I feel like I am blowing up your thread with pictures of my bikes. lol.. Remember man, there are soo many options out there. You don't have to be quick to settle on your "dream" rig. Get yourself something cheap, used, and sufficient for the type of riding you are going to start out on. Then save your dough and get yourself something you really want. You never know, you may not even like DH/FR after your first big crash. I have seen a guy or two never return to the trails after their first big spill. Good luck~


if there is anything that i can do it's handle a crash. i've been in some pretty hairy situations in BMX. once i had to bail from about15ft onto concrete. got a bruise on my a$$ the size of a coaster from my wallet.


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

can you understand why i'm reluctant to get a hard tail. i've always rode BMX so the way i see it is if i wanted to ride hard tail i'll hit the skatepark on my haro. you know?


----------



## mountain_yj (May 18, 2009)

Uhhh, if you're talking to me, the bass is a four inch bike. It has dirtjumper geometry but has the travel when you need it.


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

i'm talking to the population in general. cus alot of people have suggested i get a hard tail


----------



## mjw (Feb 26, 2007)

What is the goal here then?

To ride trail, and begin your DH riding? Or just ride a squishy bike?
A good BMX rider should be able to do more on a hardtail than some of us on a full-suspension. 

You come and ask the "general population" for advise, but you don't listen to the majority. So, just freaking go do what you're going to do and let this thread die before you drive the lot of us mental Torch!!!

It would help, for at least me, to take you seriously if you spit out a BUDGET. Not "As close to free as possible" but a solid figure. A Maximum number. 

If I were broke, and young, and in need of a bike to ride light DH and trail I'd be looking at an on*one 456 or cromag stylus hardtail, with a solid 5-6" travel fork, and resonable components. And I ride DH, on a 8" travel frame and fork, that cost an obseen amount of money, even for me. And I'm telling you, if I had to, I would ride a HT before some POS fully.


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

i'm gonna get a kona scrap if i can get the money in time. but other than that my budget is about $300 to $500


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Torch_racing said:


> i'm gonna get a kona scrap if i can get the money in time. but other than that my budget is about $300 to $500


You'll be lucky to score a decent, DH worthy fs bike on that budget.


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

i'm not up on mtb lingo so what does fs mean?


----------



## mjw (Feb 26, 2007)

Torch_racing said:


> i'm not up on mtb lingo so what does fs mean?


FULL-SUSPENSION


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

aww. dammit. lol. brain fart


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Torch_racing said:


> i'm not up on mtb lingo so what does fs mean?


:thumbsup: Thanks for the laugh..... You decided on anything yet? Have you searched anywhere other than this thread?


----------



## catinthehat (May 3, 2007)

I think your brain is one gigantic fart....


----------



## mountain_yj (May 18, 2009)

catinthehat said:


> I think your brain is one gigantic fart....


LOL.

And torch get rid of your sig, you obviously don't have enough experience to judge yet. Even though I'm not big fan of Mongoose, the Boot'r is 1000 times better then anything you're gonna be on any time soon.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

dont come in here and ask for peoples opinions if you do not take them constructively. in my honest opinion, a dirt jumper geometry hardtail would be your best option. many of my riding buddies RACE downhill on a dirt jump hardtail. also, dont expect to get all of your answers out of this thread either, take the initiative and do some research. if you know so much about bmx and are such an avid bmx rider then a few days of forum trolling and you should have a pretty good idea of what you will need to look for. the best place to look for a used, and sometimes new, bike is on the pinkbike classifieds. they cant make it any easier for you either, they have their buy/sell organized into downhill bikes and dirt jump bikes. get to readin! and good luck, by the looks of this thread you are going to need it.


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

i do check pink bike. i check it every day. also the cassifides on this site and ebay and craigslist. by the way i think i will get a hard tail. they are just so much cheaper and i dont have alot of money to play with.

ps signitures are supposed to express your opinion and i absolutle loath mongoose bikes. or at least mongoose bmx bikes suck.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Torch_racing said:


> i do check pink bike. i check it every day. also the cassifides on this site and ebay and craigslist. by the way i think i will get a hard tail. they are just so much cheaper and i dont have alot of money to play with.
> 
> *ps signitures are supposed to express your opinion and i absolutle loath mongoose bikes.* or at least mongoose bmx bikes suck.


Yet you wanted to buy a cheap ass Wallyworld bike to DH/FR on........:thumbsup:

:madman:

:madman:


----------



## 7PointMe (Oct 21, 2008)

Yes! This thread is still going.


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

When I said I wanted to use it before it was before I knew it was a Walmart special. Now if I get it will likely use it for wind chimes or somthing.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)




----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

pic didn't work. but i'm sure it was some form of insult to me anyways. that seems to be happening alot.


----------



## mountain_yj (May 18, 2009)

Torch_racing said:


> pic didn't work. but i'm sure it was some form of insult to me anyways. that seems to be happening alot.


You ever stop to possibly think why people are insulting you? Please let your next post be a real decison on a bike, and maybe this thread will be salvageable.

And about your siggy again, you're a terrible "freind."


----------



## DHmonkey123 (Feb 24, 2010)

http://www.konaworld.com/bike.cfm?content=bass

amazing bike for slopestyle and FR


----------



## IrSc (Dec 11, 2008)

Torch_racing said:


> i would like to progress to downhill eventually so i would like somthing that i can use for minor DH courses when i move to california. you know so i can get the feel for it. you know what i pretty much want a bike that can do everything.
> 
> ps mjw what happened to your AS-X? cuz i'm lookin to buy


My first REAL bike was an 05 kona stinky, it is a hardtail with only 4'' in the front. I am glad I went that way first because in the long haul I learned how to jump on it. I later turned it into my DH bike and threw a junior t on it. I beat the crap out of the bike and saved up until I had enough to move up in the world of bikes.

Honestly dude, it does NOT need to be a full DH bike at all for your first bike. Get semething you can afford, learn to ride CORRECTLY, then graduate to a full squish bike later on.


----------



## kasadude (Apr 7, 2006)

agreed the bass is a great bike, a riding buddy of mine rode the kowan (well actually before it was called the kowan but the name escapes me) with a freeride fork and he would take it to the deer valley ncs downhill trail and virgin to the rampage site and it ate it up very capable bike to start out with.


----------



## DHmonkey123 (Feb 24, 2010)

get a kona bass. its a full suspension DJ/SS (like the rampage) bike that rides AMAZING!! :band:


----------



## StinkyFTW (Jun 29, 2008)

DHmonkey123 said:


> get a kona bass. its a full suspension DJ/SS (like the rampage) bike that rides AMAZING!! :band:


Have you ever even ridden one? Like, ever? Because you've been talking about getting your first downhill bike on some other thread.


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

i have a bike now. its ok for what i'm urrently doing but i'm not gonna say what it is cuz everyone would chew my ass out. all i'm gonna say is its a hard tail, and it performes well for what i'm doing.


----------



## mjw (Feb 26, 2007)

You kept this thread going, drove a few of us right up the wall, and you're not going to tell everyone what you got?

Dude, do us all a favor and *go jump in a fire*.


----------



## dirtwhip (Aug 14, 2009)

Torch_racing said:


> i have a bike now. its ok for what i'm urrently doing but i'm not gonna say what it is cuz everyone would chew my ass out. all i'm gonna say is its a hard tail, and it performes well for what i'm doing.


It's a Mongoose isn't it? :madman:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

dirtwhip said:


> It's a Mongoose isn't it? :madman:


:lol:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Torch, you HAVE to tell everyone what you got - That is the RuLeZ!!


----------



## cdburch (Apr 25, 2007)

pix nowz!!!!!11!1


----------



## OUTsane(the original) (Oct 21, 2009)

dirtwhip said:


> It's a Mongoose isn't it? :madman:


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Nah , he bought a Schwinn from Wallyworld .


----------



## StinkyFTW (Jun 29, 2008)

Dude, pixx or gtfo. Actually, pixx then gtfo.


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm a bit disappointed. This thread had a lot of potential.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

lelebebbel said:


> I'm a bit disappointed. This thread had a lot of potential.


Torch and DHMonkey in the same thread, talking about bikes. Now we just have to define "potential"...


----------



## DHmonkey123 (Feb 24, 2010)

StinkyFTW said:


> Have you ever even ridden one? Like, ever? Because you've been talking about getting your first downhill bike on some other thread.


 ya my friend let me do the first whip on his new bass (MX style!) :band:


----------



## Duece (Apr 18, 2010)

*Mongoose*

My Mom and Dad won't buy me a bike, because I'm too old, so I think i'm going to get a Mongoose Boot'R. Sorry if that bugs anyone!


----------



## erguy (May 11, 2008)

this thing is on its 3rd page? lol!


----------



## The Orange Prophet (Oct 4, 2006)

DHmonkey123 said:


> ya my friend let me do the first whip on his new bass (MX style!) :band:


I presume your camera was broke for that one as well...


----------



## mamaloney (Feb 7, 2010)

DHmonkey123 said:


> get a kona bass. its a full suspension DJ/SS (like the rampage) bike that rides AMAZING!! :band:


You know nothing, don't post here.


----------



## N.M rocks foo (Nov 20, 2008)

cdburch said:


> you dont need full suspension for that. you need skill and a decently built trail with good landings and transitions. you need a well built hardtail with slightly slack geometery. TONS of these bikes on the market anywhere from 3-500 used to several grand new. full suspension will add probably 700-1000 to the price.
> 
> judging from the bike in your profile and your thread asking about the chainline issues, i don't think you are ready to maintain/repair, much less build a real full suspension bike.


take everyones advice buy a hardtail i tried to tell my freind this but no he wanted a full suspinsion he bought a 800 dolller mongoose i got a900 gary fisher pirrana and i still ride more aggressive jump more and do more technical trails than him his bike also spends a whole lot of time at the shop


----------



## N.M rocks foo (Nov 20, 2008)

essenmeinstuff said:


> You could also look for an older kona stinky or a coiler, tough little 6" bikes that are cheap and fun as hell.
> 
> They would also be about half the weight of an old big hit lol


ding ding ding we have a winner i have a 2001 kona stinky with new all 05 parts a marrazoci b150 fork bb7 brakes 8in in the front 7 in the back new pivots and swing arms came with the old ones too crank brothers platforms and spd clipless six six one knee and elbow pads and six six one shin and knee for 550 off of craigs list i ride the hell out of it new mavic wheelset and the old avid vs with stiffeners


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Does anyone pay attention around here??? HE GOT A BIKE!!! Let this lameass thread die already!:madman:


----------



## DHmonkey123 (Feb 24, 2010)

The Orange Prophet said:


> I presume your camera was broke for that one as well...


we didn't bring the camera cuz there's no good angles to get the whip in with out me getting distracted. i'll take a pic at a differant track and i'll post up 2moro or the next day


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

i'm putting my next back together.
next 24" power stroke frame
mongoose 26" double crown ballistic fork
linear pull brakes
1960's schwinn crank and sprocket
shimano altus a20 shifters and brake levers
giant handle bars
giant grips
1960's schwinn derailler hanger
shimano chain
equator stem
no pics yet but i'll get some up soon. 
ok everybody...yell at me.


----------



## cdburch (Apr 25, 2007)

you are going to die. stop spending money on junk, save up and get a decent dj hardtail.


----------



## The Orange Prophet (Oct 4, 2006)

DHmonkey123 said:


> i'll post up 2moro or the next day


f a i l


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Torch_racing said:


> i'm putting my next back together.
> next 24" power stroke frame
> mongoose 26" double crown ballistic fork
> linear pull brakes
> ...


this HAS so be a troll


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

*ohhh boy......*


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

finally got it together. i substituted the schwinn crank for a haro three piece and the giant handle bars for murray simply because they had a bit more rise. so far it's working fine although it could use a harder spring in the back. other than that the geometry is great. i'm gonna save up for a decent bike now that i know it will be worth it. until i can afford it i'll keep using this next/giant/murray/haro/roadmaster/mongoose/catapult/schwinn.
will post pics when i can.
p.s. i love that pic of the tiger it's funny as hell even though it's supposed to be a slam on me. thats ok.


----------



## mjw (Feb 26, 2007)

Torch_racing said:


> finally got it together. i substituted the schwinn crank for a haro three piece and the giant handle bars for murray simply because they had a bit more rise. so far it's working fine although it could use a harder spring in the back. other than that the geometry is great. i'm gonna save up for a decent bike now that i know it will be worth it. until i can afford it i'll keep using this next/giant/murray/haro/roadmaster/mongoose/catapult/schwinn.
> will post pics when i can.
> p.s. i love that pic of the tiger it's funny as hell even though it's supposed to be a slam on me. thats ok.


So...you went with a crazy low end full suspension? For what kind of riding was it you said you were going to do?

What do you plan on doing with this? The thing is going to implode on itself. And the geometry is def not great!!! WTF!!!!!


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Torch_racing said:


> finally got it together. i substituted the schwinn crank for a haro three piece and the giant handle bars for murray simply because they had a bit more rise. so far it's working fine although it could use a harder spring in the back. other than that the geometry is great. i'm gonna save up for a decent bike now that i know it will be worth it. until i can afford it i'll keep using this next/giant/murray/haro/roadmaster/mongoose/catapult/schwinn.
> will post pics when i can.
> p.s. i love that pic of the tiger it's funny as hell even though it's supposed to be a slam on me. thats ok.


I was just giving you grief with the picture... You got to have thick skin here on the forums.

Anyway... it sounds like you have created some sort of Franken-Bike. BUT, if you like it then ride it. Please be careful though. I do not believe this creation of your will withstand much abuse. Make sure to check it regularly to make sure nothing has failed, or on the verge of failing. From here you need to start saving your money (seriously) to get on a more reliable ride. Also, start taking advice here more seriously. Most of these guys/gals are not trying to mislead you. At least you should have learned a bit about building a bike from this.

I must ask you to post a picture of this bike too... please..

N-joy
~Sodak


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

i'm trying to get a pic but it's not currently together because i have to fix the chain. i dropped off a 4footer and it handled fine. i mean it bottomed out but i nothing broke. i'm currently running a 650 spring so i'm gonna get a harder one from my friend. it shifts fine and handles very nicely.it's light enough to fly over logs and other obstructions. i finally got a job after a very long hunt so as you said "From here you need to start saving your money (seriously) to get on a more reliable ride" im gonna save up to get a kona stinky. the Next is fine for now but i don't expect it to last long.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

yeah just to reiterate, its great that you got something to fuel the fire, but seriously man, don't go crazy with this. Yes it may have handled a 4 footer, it might handle it again, might even take a 5 footer. 

The question you have to ask your self is not if you want to go off a 5 footer with this, but if you want to have the frame break under you in the process. Think about that, imagine what will happen to you when you pile up in a tangled mess with broken metal tubes poking you in places you rather they didn't trying to land said 4 footer...

Its not a question of "IF" but "WHEN". These frames are not made to be ridden like that, you need to decide what is worth more, riding a frame way out of its intended use and risk having it take core samples of you, or take it easy, save some coin and get that stinky, which you can comfortably ride off a cliff...

And post damn pictures already!


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

ok i started out with something that looked like this except the color








then i added a double crown fork and a 26"wheel on the front. then i got a larger spring
so i had to modify frame to accomadate it
















also i had to change the way i installed the fork. i put both crowns on the bottom of the steerer otherwise the fork would have been perfectly perpindicular to the ground








now the seat is 40" high








and the bottom bracket is at 18"








after all that it now looks like this.








riding feels similar to riding a horse. your feet can't touch the ground. i dont trust the fork at all the way it's installed though.
ps aren't these some nobby tires


----------



## moshelove (Jun 8, 2005)

wow. Are you for real bro? Be seriously careful on that thing. Just wear a full face helmet cause when that thing snaps, your teeth will be the first thing to go and it will happen way too fast for you to react for it. Can't you just push down on the bars and watch the whole fork flex outward under you? Are you aware of a prestigious few lads lucky enough to win a Darwin award? With this level of creativity and dedication, you have a solid chance. God speed!


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

but yah i don't trust this bike i was just messing around with some ideas. i'm also considering the Big Hit I because my brother could probably get me a good discount on one.he got a Stump Jumper which he's really happy with but i just don't have that kind of money.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

This
Can
Not 
Be 
Real


----------



## moshelove (Jun 8, 2005)

Why don't you just get 2 part time jobs and work your ass off for 2 months, just enough to pocket a grand, then go buy a great used bike? THEN AND ONLY THEN you can begin mtbing. You can definitely start practicing your wheelies on that ride though! Just for the love of god do not jump it, not even off a curb. It has about 3 curb drops in it man then trouble.


----------



## zdubyadubya (Oct 5, 2008)

quoted for shear hilarity.... the troll finally reveals himself. Good play my friend, good play. it took awhile and you sure had some suckers along the way.



Torch_racing said:


> ok i started out with something that looked like this except the color
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

You've got to be effing kidding about that fork right? I hope you have good dental insurance.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

This needs to be in the photo caption contest


----------



## cdburch (Apr 25, 2007)

i bow down to either your trolling abilities or your mind boggling stupidity. either way this thread is gold.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

hahahahahaha thats awesome, Darwin would be proud!


----------



## blades-noob (Oct 12, 2009)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
are you kidding me, dude how do you ride that didnt u say something like the bika had great geo???
i honestly dont understand how that thhing managed a 4ft drop?!?!?!?!??!?!
BTW your tire is in backwards


----------



## oakhills (Mar 30, 2004)

That bike kind of looks like one of Benders 12" travel bikes.... only not quite as tough.

enjoy the ride...


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh my god. How did I miss this thread. forwarding to everybody I know.


----------



## zdubyadubya (Oct 5, 2008)

at least his head angle seems about right.


----------



## T174M (Feb 9, 2008)

Looks flexy.


----------



## DJ Giggity (Sep 9, 2008)

This thread rules. The following seems appropriate.


----------



## blades-noob (Oct 12, 2009)

^^ haha


----------



## Combatcm (Nov 15, 2005)

The future of downhill, "crown stacking"...easily adding 20 degrees to your head tube angle.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Combatcm said:


> The future of downhill, "crown stacking"...easily adding 20 degrees to your head tube angle.


Yeah totally, that's like double the crown strength!

I'm going to mod my 888 tonight. Preparing for the future yo! :thumbsup:


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

cdburch said:


> i bow down to either your trolling abilities or your mind boggling stupidity. either way this thread is gold.


Ditto. Most..... hilarious......thread......._ever_.

KRob-------------> Cleaning snot off his key board from laughing so hard.


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

lelebebbel said:


> I'm a bit disappointed. This thread had a lot of potential.


I knew you could do it!!! Yellow Catapult Equator Power!!!
You should duct tape some extension pipes to that fork to make it even moar awesomer.


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

man this thread IS hilarious. i already got a caption "got clearence?". ok i fixed the fork i just really didn't trust it. while i was taking it apart i realised just from one ride into town the steerer had bent an entire degree from having so much pressure on it.
also today i dropped by the skate park and while going up a funbox the whole bottom bracket just got RIPPED OFF the rest of the frame. it was hilarious! will post pics soon. so much for that idea huh?!


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

You have GOT to be kidding me... Really? I am not sure what to say here. 

I really tried to help, really I did.... But I am afraid my (and all others) information and advice went the way of the birds in this thread.. So, I officially QUIT. Good luck my friend. 

Just an FYI, I hear Fixodent is really good at holding your fake teeth in.


----------



## DJ Giggity (Sep 9, 2008)

We must have pics. Also, please start another project right away.


----------



## wookie freeride (Apr 10, 2007)

*I have no words...*

I have lost all faith in humanity. I wanna go jump in a FIRE now.

Dude... seriously? I mean... Really??? I... But... Errr... What???

This may be the best thread I will ever read. Its all down hill from here.

It almost makes me want to just give you one of my Bikes. I'm just afraid what you would do to it. OUTRAGEOUS

Thanks Sodak... This made my week.:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

i'm sorry you guys are disappointed in me. but sometimes you just gotta do with what you you got and now i got a broken walmart bike. eventually i'll run out of cheap walmart **** to break as i'm never getting another bike from walmart. i'm actually really looking into the specialized sx trail. i was considering the demo but some of the reveiws turned me off. i've heard only good things about the sx though. what do you guys think?
P.S. i never bastardize good bikes. only walmart ones


----------



## assgrinder (Jul 16, 2007)

ya don't get the demo... its a proven freeride bike and has no downhill abilities.


----------



## Kabrex (Jul 29, 2010)

Torch_racing said:


> i great man once said "if you start out on a heavy bike and get good you will be amazing when you can afford a lighter bike" i can't remember who said that but it was on bmx-forum.


The difference being is that a BMX is fully rigid so suspension is irrelevant to performance. It is somewhat true that if you develop honed bike handling skills on a piece of **** you will find the handling of a nice bike much easier. However, it seems that is what everyone is telling you. You should learn to ride on a hardtail because having no rear suspension teaches you a lot more about fundamentals and traction, such as cornering skills. Learning to ride a mountain bike on a Big Hit will just make you a poor rider, and even once you become better it might cause you to lack confidence when riding on low travel or hardtail bikes later.


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

this is just gonna turn into a war between hard tailers and soft tailers. i like soft tail.


----------



## Kabrex (Jul 29, 2010)

Torch_racing said:


> this is just gonna turn into a war between hard tailers and soft tailers. i like soft tail.


Actually what you don't understand is that right now its a difference in opinion between idiots and riders.

Idiots think there is two distinct categories of riders based on travel, riders know that you buy a bike based on what applications you want it to perform.


----------



## assgrinder (Jul 16, 2007)

is torch in reference to all the mad weed??? SICKKKK


----------



## mountain_yj (May 18, 2009)

I see you changed your siggy. Loose some of your "freinds" when they let you buy walmart ****? Took the time to change it and still can't spell correctly.


----------



## Calles (May 25, 2010)




----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Torch_racing said:


> this is just gonna turn into a war between hard tailers and soft tailers. i like soft tail.


Soft tails?? that's crap

There is no 'war' between hard-tail and soft-tail - if there was, the hard tailers would win b/c soft-tail is whack and there are not many of them...(numbers)
I don't know why you even bring this up....then again, alot of what you do is perplexing...

Comfort-bike riders hate me now


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

Day made.


----------



## Calles (May 25, 2010)

Ohh my god... Im still a beginner at this, but holy sh!t. First off, the guy IS a troll isnt he? It would be funnier if he was serious... lol

I just wanted to comment on someone saying, 

"No seriously, pix or gtfo... actually, pixx then gtfo" lmao...

and then shortly after he posted pictures of that scrap-yard with wheels there was this...

"Looks Flexy"

AHHH, I couldn't do anything other than **** my pants...

Good job if your a troll, good luck making it to your next birthday if your serious! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kabrex (Jul 29, 2010)

Stop reposting that over and over.


----------



## Calles (May 25, 2010)

Kabrex said:


> Stop reposting that over and over.


I reposted it ONCE because i put it in the wrong place... calm down already.


----------



## wookie freeride (Apr 10, 2007)

*this thread is like crack cocane...*

I just keep coming back and it keeps delivering.

Who's got the lighter and the pipe ...


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

I know I said "I Quit" here, but man, this thread is like crack. I just have to come back for one more post,... must see the next posters comments., just one more...... ahh! lol ..

Torch you truly crack me up. This thread is pure comedy gold. I know you did not intend it that (I hope). I can say that from my time here in the forums, you my friend, are going down in MTBR history. You and this thread will be referenced for years to come... The last thread I remember like this was the dude who wanted to lower his Boxxer to 178mm.  

And get yourself a half decent hardtail already. Cheap, easy, and efficient. Quit being so stubborn, you got years to have your perfect bike. Another thing, keep your bike frames AWAY from the drill press, thats just scary. 

Ohh... also, please help me understand how you got that fork on with that Quill stem. I am very interested,,,


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Torch_racing said:


> i'm sorry you guys are disappointed in me. but sometimes you just gotta do with what you you got and now i got a broken walmart bike. eventually i'll run out of cheap walmart **** to break as i'm never getting another bike from walmart. i'm actually really looking into the specialized sx trail.* i was considering the demo but some of the reveiws turned me off.* i've heard only good things about the sx though. what do you guys think?
> P.S. i never bastardize good bikes. only walmart ones


HUH???????????????????????????? ut:

You are the idiot trying to freeride/DH a Walmart bike........and you are turned off by some reviews of a proven bike? :yikes:

I guess it is just natural selection. :crazy:


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

apparently Torch broke his awesome FR bike: http://www.bmx-forum.com/showthread.php?221450-im-back-from-the-mountain-bike-world


----------



## .andreas (Jun 7, 2010)

mack_turtle said:


> apparently Torch broke his awesome FR bike: http://www.bmx-forum.com/showthread.php?221450-im-back-from-the-mountain-bike-world


Hey dumbasssssssss he already posted it.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

.andreas said:


> Hey dumbasssssssss he already posted it.


hey dumbass, he did not post it here.
why don't you post a fukkin link eh?
If you have enough time-off from cupping his ...

Seriously, no one should feel sorry for this dumb fuc..
Dood was a fukkin dip***** bmxer?
Posting a BC vid?

"Welcome back to the small bikes. "??? - good riddance.
/rant

( I'm not hatin on BMX, that's how I started)
After ignoring NUMEROUS warnings, the idiot folds a frame and gives up...


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Man,.. it keeps getting better.. The Mods on that BMX forum are killing him! If you haven't, you got to read that thread. 

** I told you Torch,.. you would be remembered for a long time...


----------



## .andreas (Jun 7, 2010)

highdelll said:


> *hey dumbass, he did not post it here.*
> why don't you post a fukkin link eh?
> If you have enough time-off from cupping his ...
> 
> ...





Torch_racing said:


> man this thread IS hilarious. i already got a caption "got clearence?". ok i fixed the fork i just really didn't trust it. while i was taking it apart i realised just from one ride into town the steerer had bent an entire degree from having so much pressure on it.
> also today i dropped by the skate park and while going up a funbox *the whole bottom bracket just got RIPPED OFF the rest of the frame.* it was hilarious! will post pics soon. so much for that idea huh?!


What was that dumbass? GTFO you ****ing retard.


----------



## blades-noob (Oct 12, 2009)

.andreas said:


> What was that dumbass? GTFO you ****ing retard.


stop calling evry1 a dumbass
have you thought about trying www.pinkbike.com


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

.andreas said:


> What was that dumbass? GTFO you ****ing retard.


I'm sorry andreas - I was drunk posting and I apologize.

Dood was dumb though


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

WHOA! This is the greatest thread EVER! Hey Torch, pleeeeease save your money and start building a bike from scratch and post up pics of your progress often. Oh and don't hesitate to modify parts to your liking (like the special crown placement on your fork). I think I speak for everyone when I say I'm inspired by your creative ingenuity. 

God speed my friend...


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Pics of the broken bike would bring nice closure to this thread.......


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

who said i was done? i'm still saving up money to get a downhill freeride bike. so far i have like $100. it's not much but it's a start. and people stop getting pissed because i totaled my next.IT WAS A NEXT! wrecking it was most of the fun. the whole time i had it i was still looking for a new bike.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

you must have 'rents that cover health Ins.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Troll thread. It was really good while it lasted (Torch you have a lot of time on your hand to set up something as eleborate as this one) - but it's time to move on.

No, it's not for real.


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

sorry it took so long but i finally got the pics of the broken next
















so there the final chapter in the infomuos story of the yellow catapult equator that was actually about a blue next.


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

I looked up the catapult equator bike an it seems to be a kmart special bike. So ya stay away


----------



## mythosman (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the laughs, Torch. :thumbsup:


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

You still never answered how you got the quill stem to work with your fork... I would like to know. pics??


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

i used an old seat post and sawed it down the middle. then i used it as a shim between the gooseneck and the steerer tube


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Torch_racing said:


> i used an old seat post and sawed it down the middle. then i used it as a shim between the gooseneck and the steerer tube


wow.. really? I must applaud your ingeniuity, yet... that might be the most sketchy thing you have done yet!  thanks for the info...


----------



## StinkyFTW (Jun 29, 2008)

YESS! This thread lives!!


----------



## .andreas (Jun 7, 2010)

highdelll said:


> I'm sorry andreas - I was drunk posting and I apologize.
> 
> Dood was dumb though


hahaha no worries man. just decided to recheck this thread.


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

sodak06 said:


> wow.. really? I must applaud your ingeniuity, yet... that might be the most sketchy thing you have done yet!  thanks for the info...


actually it worked perfectly.it never budged


----------



## oakhills (Mar 30, 2004)

I'd trust torch to wrench on my bike anyday..... Seatpost shim is classic!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Katana said:


> I'd trust torch to wrench on my bike anyday..... Seatpost shim is classic!


I'd also let him wrench on your bike


----------



## oakhills (Mar 30, 2004)

oh yeah, but I'd be wary of the super long travel forks.......


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

Katana said:


> oh yeah, but I'd be wary of the super long travel forks.......


yes the stacked crow fork was definatly a fail


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

no kidding.. 

epic..


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

torch, you should apply at your lbs to be a wrench. show them this thread instead of your resume.


----------



## DatsuNismo (Mar 7, 2011)

see this for a good laugh... provided its still up by the time anyone sees it

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/bik/2250436546.html


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

how did I miss this thread


----------



## blackohio (Aug 22, 2010)

i want to believe this is trolling, just a new exciting level.


----------



## Undertow333 (Mar 27, 2011)

I am a regular on a lot of forums but new to mtb. After stumbling across this, I believe it is hands down the single greatest trolling post I have ever seen. My hat is off to you ts!!!


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

Torch_racing said:


> sorry it took so long but i finally got the pics of the broken next
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He fixed his crown, look at the last picture?


----------



## GDubT (Apr 13, 2010)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> how did I miss this thread


Tell me about it! I found this thread on the BMX forum! Can't believe I didn't see this on either forum until now!!


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

well i'm back. sorry to grave dig but i'm sure alot of users will be happy to get a good laugh from reviewing this thread. 

first off i would like to apologise to all the mtb veterans a may have offended with this thread. 
i also have now educated myself in proper bike terms and frame mechanics. i now read some of my posts and think "did i really say that?" i have found out that there are more diciplines in mountain biking than just downhill. while i still watch downhill vids i ride only single track and other forest trails. yes i ride them. as in a have a bike now! it isn't a downhill bike but it isn't a walmart special either. 
my brother came back from cali and when he did he brought the bike he used to have. a gary fisher sugar 1.this bike is no technical wonder in fact the linkage is sorta weak but its ok for me. its been upgraded by the owner before my brother. many lightweight parts. you guys might also be happy to know that i have learned alot of things about biking. so not only can i ride this bike but when the front deruiler wasn't shifting from the bottom to milddle rung or vice versa i knew exacly what to do. i have learned alot about what makes a bike specific to each trail type. 
this bike will do me fine until i save up $300 to get an all mountain bike off pink bike. no more walmart specials for me.

so in the end you could sorta say this story has a happy ending. balanced out by an annoying begining and a hilarious middle.

dont worry people i will post pics as soon as i get ahold of a camera (mine is in illinois).
hang loose.


----------



## cdburch (Apr 25, 2007)

good for you man! keep riding that sugar a little longer than you have planned and save more than $300. you will be a better rider and be able to afford a better bike.


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

good point. $400 will get me somthing better. question is if i can get that much this summer.

and ps i have no idea what happened with that last pic in that other post. it was supposed to be a pic of the whole broken bike. both halves XD.


----------



## cdburch (Apr 25, 2007)

ride the sugar for the rest of the year at least. wait till the fall or winter to get a better deal on a bike. also, you are going to have a hard time finding anything nearly as nice as even an old sugar in that price range.


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

oh yah mos def. at the end of the year there are tons of people selling there bikes. i've seen some great deals on pink bike for around $400.


----------



## psycho_sw (Apr 20, 2011)

30min and 5pages of pure entertainment. Thank you


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Ahh... Torch... welcome back. I have countless good laughs from this thread... Glad to hear you schooled yourself in all things bicycles. No hard feelings, it was all in good fun. 

~Sodak


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

thanks man. good to see you didnt completly give up on me. hopefully some day we might cross each others trails or something. i'll buy you a beer. well... in four more years.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

rep torch


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

thanks. i saw that.

you know i was thinking of using a quote from this thread as my new sig. what should i use?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

how about a hyper-linked "Yellow Catapult Equator Bike" :thumbsup:


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

you know what i got an idea.


----------



## Captain AmerrickA (Apr 8, 2010)

Welcome back Torch! You could buy this one, and have money left over  http://denver.craigslist.org/bik/2460256787.html


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

ha ha ha. very funny.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Captain AmerrickA said:


> Welcome back Torch! You could buy this one, and have money left over  http://denver.craigslist.org/bik/2460256787.html


 Thats funny...


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

hey while i have all of your attention do you guys have a used shock pump i could buy? the cheapest new one i can find is only $20 but after shipping it gets pricey.


----------



## ROCKHOPPER703 (Jul 10, 2007)

Holy ****. This is a great read. The Franken-Bike pics had me laughing so hard my co-workers came in to see what was up. Not as funny to non-bikers. lol

Enjoy the new whip.


----------



## wufan (Jul 9, 2011)

I've seen an X0 do the same thing.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

wufan said:


> I've seen an X0 do the same thing.


I saw an XO do this...


----------



## blurybury (May 16, 2013)

*nice read i have the catapult myself LOL*



Torch_racing said:


> well i'm back. sorry to grave dig but i'm sure alot of users will be happy to get a good laugh from reviewing this thread.
> 
> first off i would like to apologise to all the mtb veterans a may have offended with this thread.
> i also have now educated myself in proper bike terms and frame mechanics. i now read some of my posts and think "did i really say that?" i have found out that there are more diciplines in mountain biking than just downhill. while i still watch downhill vids i ride only single track and other forest trails. yes i ride them. as in a have a bike now! it isn't a downhill bike but it isn't a walmart special either.
> ...


enjoyed the read i admit i skipped a couple pages but i got the main points

i glad u got yourself a better bike that the equator/catapult 
i still stuck with my catapult but im not doing any hard core riding these days at 44. i have it outfit with lights and do lots of night riding and i have tested this heavy ass beast of a bike and it has never failed so far (thank god!). when i say tested i mean up to 3 foot high jumps & drops (but im only 150 lbs). I even managed to drop in on some half pipes at nearby skate/bike track/park. pretty crazy with a 26 inch bike i must say. scary is more like the word.

the bike looks nice and if kept in good shape is a realiable bike. i miss my old bmx bike when i was a kid doing 20 foot jumps called the U's in california (32 yrs) ago but i cant fit on them any more lol

so the reason i am chiming in on this is just to say HELLO since im new here and i curious what happened to that yellow catapult ??? LOL

in past i looked into making some upgrades and found them to be expensive extensive and not an option. changing out the handle bars for instance ... seems all the newer ones and carbon ones use a different styled stem and just outfitting this bike with such would be stupid and a loss. 
wont even go into the fork issue.
wanted disc brakes but also found this a futile idea

so the only thing i can see that i could take with me onto a newer bike would be my lights LOL.

as a side note if you want a good work out in a short distance ride one of these heavy bikes even on flat land it is a work out. after 25 miles you will feel like your legs are rubber LOL

i have had my catapult since 1997 purchased from KMART in california for $119 on sale HEHE
_ i never saw them at walmart _

*i really enjoyed the read here and seeing how the vets treated a rookie. *

*when i am in the market for a newer better bike i know where to turn ;-) u guys r great!*
_(my apologies to anyone who finds this post annoying since the thread is so old.)_


----------

